# Yard Sign turn about fair play



## alelover (Mar 18, 2011)

YARD SIGN From a man in Texas : 

My neighbor is a "lefty" of sorts (Obama bumper stickers, gung-ho socialized medicine, "guns should be banned", etc.). So this past spring I put this sign up in my yard after one of his anti-gun rants at a neighborhood cocktail party. 

The sign wasn't up more than an hour before he called the police and wanted them to make me take down the sign. Fortunately, the officer politely informed him that it was not their job to take such action without a court order and that he had to file a complaint "downtown" first, which would be reviewed by the city attorney to see if it violated any city, county, or state ordinances, which if there was a violation a court order would be sent to the offending party (me) to "remove the sign in seven days." 

After several weeks he was informed that the sign was legal (by a quarter of an inch) and there was nothing the city could do, which obviously made him madder. 

I tried to smooth things over by inviting him to go shooting with me and my friends at the hunt club but that seemed to make him even more angry. I am at a loss how to reconcile our long relationship (notice I did not say friendship), any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 18, 2011)

AMEN Brother!!!


----------



## michael ark (Mar 18, 2011)

I think you could market those.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey BeerBoy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Here's what I did to my FIL not long after the wedding.

First the set-up:

at the reception ,as we(or rather, THEY) all were roasting me ,so to speak
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In walks Jim (he was the town police[he,he])and promptly walks up to me and announces he has a warrant for my arrest
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.WTF,I think,dam did I forget to pay that fine in Cleveland(I was a truck driver-coast to coast) and was holding at least 3 outstandings in different states for no tax stickers,Speeding
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and some other stuff.Long story.

Now I have in hand a WARRANT and reading , it seemed something was afowl
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





the statements were for speeding in excess of 120MPH(hey,that piece out there weon't even get to60),issued by Judge B.S.Wright.     Hmmm...

We all had a big laugh ,.then the wife left for the night and low and behold we were stopped by the State boys. I was irrate, I haddn't had a drink all day and was driving good enough, so I got to planning...

It so happened we got a slow run going through Kansas,and we took our time and stopped more than usual. We saw the Prariedog town signbs(Pat had never seen a Prariedog so...

While there i saw some pie boxes with a sign say'Buffalo Pies $5 postage included---what would you do ???????I bought one opened it up(it was fresh,nice quality aroma,)and wrote inside"Here's some right back at ya!!!" and put his address on the out side with no return.

WE called MIL and informed her about the plan and she gladly took  the idea and ran with it!

About two months pass and we get back by thier place.

He said it was sitting on the front stoop and he brought it in to open, When he saw what it was he asked the MIL who the $&^% woulld send him something like this(now know he was the Super. of road crews in the County)?????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





well,he took it to work and was going t have a meeting the next day and was going to ask who it was then...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(it gets better). So, it's setting on his desk all night,and the next day,well , lets just say it didn't smell to good and there were thousands of bugs crawling all around the office.

It took all the will I had in me not tolaugh when he was telling me this,finally my sweet Wife and his little Daughter,let the cat out. Nothing has been said about it other than "That was good" I thanked him and have never had a closer relationship,and the pranks....let's just say for now we are even
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and,


----------



## michael ark (Feb 20, 2013)

Old thread but relivent today.


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 20, 2013)

Perfect sign. How did you make it Scott? Would love to have one of those. 

Doug


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 20, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## linguica (Feb 20, 2013)

Gun control is a touchy subject these days. I think President Roosevelt had the right idea, "Speak softly and carry a big stick".  Protect your own without aggravating others.

Below is an avatar belonging to one of our members. If i could remember who i would gladly give proper credit.













900x900px-LL-c046_fighting_terrorism_since_1492.JP



__ linguica
__ Feb 20, 2013


----------



## roller (Feb 20, 2013)

AMEN Brother !!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 20, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Gun control is a touchy subject these days. I think President Roosevelt had the right idea, "Speak softly and carry a big stick".  Protect your own without aggravating others.
> 
> Below is an avatar belonging to one of our members. If i could remember who i would gladly give proper credit.
> 
> ...


Dave does. And I agree with that sentiment!


----------



## water3man (Feb 21, 2013)

If i could remember who i would gladly give proper credit.


----------

